

Show HN: Searching and Filtering Facebook Events with AngularJS - phragg
http://dev.austinkpickett.com/fb-events/
Hey all, I made this quick app that allows you to search the events for a given Facebook Page and then filter the performances.<p>Any feedback would be nice.
======
phragg
I created this app out of interest. Any suggestions for improvements are
greatly appreciated.

